# Sticky  DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: DIRECTV THR22 HD DVR with TiVo



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DBSTalk is proud to present its exclusive first look at the THR22-100 HD DVR with TiVo!







TiVo First Look

The THR22 is based on the HR22-100 DIRECTV DVR and features the Classic TiVo interface.

Click through to read the exclusive first look!

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

ANOTHER GREAT JOB STUART! Great info on the Tivo HDDVR!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

As always...a well-done First Look.

Kudos to the team who worked on the contents - nice use of the screen presentations and comparison content.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Great job Stuart! Interesting info about the CE availability for the THR22 - I never thought to ask if it would work, now I know it does, and now I know it's a moot point. 

Again -great job!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

A very thorough walk through Stuart. Nice work and thanks for the peek at the new TiVo.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Excellent First look as always


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Someone forget to open the box and post what is inside. Perhaps some TiVo's parts ?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

From the pictures in the First Look, it appears that this unit is crippled once again compared to the Stand-Alone versions.

On USA (channel #242) tonight at 10:00 Eastern/7:00 Pacific, there is an episode of NCIS in which the HR2x is listing a total of 18 in the cast & crew. This would be the same, or around the same on a stand-alone TiVo. However, from the screen shots, it appears that the THR22, like the HR10-250 and other DirecTiVos, use only a handful of listings in the Cast & Crew.

Is this correct?!

~Alan


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice job, Stuart. This will appeal to many. Hats off to DirecTV and Tivo for finally getting this done.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

The UI is awesome, for 1998.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any difference ?
Three new buttons: Back Action STOP.


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

What version of Tivo Desktop is being used in the guide for streaming photos and music? What music formats can be streamed across one's network? Also, can anything else be done with Tivo Desktop on the software side of things?

Thanks for the great first look. Hopefully DirecTV will continue to add new features to the Tivo line.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job Stuart


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work, that was a long First Look!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"Drew2k" said:


> Great job Stuart! Interesting info about the CE availability for the THR22 - I never thought to ask if it would work, now I know it does, and now I know it's a moot point.
> 
> Again -great job!


Just to be clear, we do not and will not host any pre-release testing for this device.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Great First Look! I like a lot of the differences from the DirecTV DVRs but there are too many features missing for me to seriously consider this one.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm confused - is this based on the HR22 or the HR21? The text and link on page 2 is for the HR21-100, saying it's the same hardware, but elsewhere on the same page it says HR22.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The hr21 and hr22 are the same, except for the hard drive. The hr22 has a 500gb drive.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"P Smith" said:


> Someone forget to open the box and post what is inside. Perhaps some TiVo's parts ?


There are no hardware differences. Zero.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Great job and congratulations to the team that tested and participated in the writing of the "First Look".


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just to be clear, we do not and will not host any pre-release testing for this device.


That's what I meant by saying it was a moot point! 

TiVo has always has done their pre-release testing through private invitations, completely operated and managed by TiVo, so this is what I expected and you have confirmed for the newest DIRECTV and TiVo collaboration...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The hr21 and hr22 are the same, except for the hard drive. The hr22 has a 500gb drive.


So CPU, RAM, flash and EEPROM are the *SAME *? 
Why the model name is changed ? 
We saw before HR20 been manufactured with 300 GB HDD and SAME model came with 320 GB drive without changing a name.


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

P Smith said:


> We saw before HR20 been manufactured with 300 GB HDD and SAME model came with 320 GB drive without changing a name.


Yes it would be nice to see this get a 1tb upgrade before the nationwide rollout since it has a "premium" price.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

those premium money falling in a pocket of TiVo, not your - one way road


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> So CPU, RAM, flash and EEPROM are the *SAME *?


He already said they are the same...



P Smith said:


> Why the model name is changed ?


The model name changed to add a T, for TiVo.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Good job on the first look Stuart.

You won't catch me with one of these though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> He already said they are the same...
> 
> The model name changed to add a T, for TiVo.


Easy, easy ... read first, if you don't understand - the question was about difference between hr21 and hr22, sport.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Easy, easy ... read first, if you don't understand - the question was about difference between hr21 and hr22, sport.


And that was already answered too, sport...


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

That answers all my questions. Great first look!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks very nice, quite informative.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Could you do the 02468 code and upgrade it to the better DirecTV HDUI? Oh wait... Might as well not even have the thing then!


----------



## cocofalco (Oct 9, 2011)

Great job - 
The only thing I might add is(assuming it works like the stand-alone Tivo) is the the one touch rescheduling for episodes VS the HRXX having to add a recording and then delete a recording.
And possibly the length of the buffers on the Tivo features list.


----------



## XK9 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm amazed that it took this long and this is what thy delivered? You figure they might have launched with an iPad or iPhone integration. Nope. My THR22 couldn't even find The Good Wife or Top Chef (Austin or otherwise). The only 30 Rock it found were syndicated reruns. As earn for "Conan" only found PPV for The Barbarian. Apparently TBS is too obscure for TiVo.

It's attempted to reinstall a system upgrade 4 times since it was installed today. This does not bode well. 

Luckily I kept the box and the crappy (but functional) DIRECTV HR22. This new box may be making a speedy return.


----------



## DMG (Feb 7, 2008)

Do search results contain only channels you receive? That was a great feature in the HR10 that is lacking in DirecTV's DVRs.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

XK9 said:


> I'm amazed that it took this long and this is what thy delivered? You figure they might have launched with an iPad or iPhone integration. Nope. My THR22 couldn't even find The Good Wife or Top Chef (Austin or otherwise). The only 30 Rock it found were syndicated reruns. As earn for "Conan" only found PPV for The Barbarian. Apparently TBS is too obscure for TiVo.


How soon after install did you run the search? The guide data will take about 24 hours to fully populate. I can find all of those shows on my THR22 right now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

P Smith said:


> So CPU, RAM, flash and EEPROM are the *SAME *?
> Why the model name is changed ?
> We saw before HR20 been manufactured with 300 GB HDD and SAME model came with 320 GB drive without changing a name.


We've been through this in the past. There is no hardware difference between HR21-100, HR22-100, R22-100 and THR22-100 except the following:


Each device is identified in EEPROM as the correct model number.
HR22 and THR22 have a 500GB drive while HR21 and R22 have a 320GB drive.
THR22 has different silkscreening on the front panel and a TiVo sticker.
...and obviously, THR22 runs the TiVo middleware while all the others run the DIRECTV middleware.

Why the model number change? You'd have to ask DIRECTV.


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice first look - thanks.

You talk about the 2x fast-forward smoothness and that sounds good.

What about 1x? On all other Tivos 1x FF is completely smooth whereas the D* versions are choppy.

Is the new DTivo smooth for 1x FF?


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Great Job on the first look! I have already fwd it to several friends


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

THE PEANUT RETURNS!

Nice firstlook Stuart!


----------



## ixian (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice job on the first look.

Too bad they did almost everything wrong with the THR22. Dated interface, lacks standalone Tivo features......this device looks like something that would have been cool 10 years ago. I am genuinely puzzled about what market they are targeting with this thing.


----------



## magnus (Jul 26, 2007)

So many questions on this:

1) Will this work in conjunction with a regular Tivo Premiere for MVR? If they have the same MAK ID.

2) Does this still cost $5 more per month if you have the lifetime DVR fee waived? 

3) Are there any features at all like Netflix and Amazon? I'm thinking not.

I agree with others... I'm not sure why this took so long... when the feature set is not that great.

I can't see any features that are worth getting this over the Directv box. Not to mention paying the extra $5 for.


----------



## Castaa (Sep 4, 2008)

It's a shame one cannot simply install the TiVo UI to an old HR-22 or can you?


----------



## tmo1138 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have ONE question...

Where can I buy one!!!??

:grin::grin:


----------



## randys1 (Oct 31, 2010)

the menu or tivo central eliminates watching tv at the same time, too bad


i like being able to watch and listen while i make programming decisions


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

tmo1138 said:


> I have ONE question...
> 
> Where can I buy one!!!??
> 
> :grin::grin:


This


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Once again, you have set the bar high for an informative, professional first look. Well done.


----------



## randys1 (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry about shooting the messenger, yes, you did an excellent job

the idea that i would switch to a machine that eliminates watching tv during the massive amount of time i spend programming shows, well, it is absurd...of course

but good job with the review

it is simply amazing to me that Tivo doesnt understand that nobody will want to switch to a machine that does this, well i shouldnt say nobody, some will insist it is fine with them, but casual users who dont know much about these machines will say* are you kidding me?*


----------



## msarway (Oct 16, 2007)

What's the advantage of having TiVo vs my current directv dvr other then the interface is there a link to show the differences


----------



## emandbri (Jul 9, 2007)

tmo1138 said:


> I have ONE question...
> 
> Where can I buy one!!!??
> 
> :grin::grin:


I don't think you can "buy" it. You can get one from Direct TV in selected markets, nationwide "early 2012."

Chicago, IL
Denver, CO
Los Angeles, CA
New York, NY
Philadelphia, PA
Phoenix, AZ
Sacramento, CA
San Francisco, CA
Seattle, WA
Washington, DC

I'm excited to get it! It isn't available in St. Louis yet though. I miss tivo but not enough to go with the local cable company to get it.


----------



## randys1 (Oct 31, 2010)

msarway said:


> What's the advantage of having TiVo vs my current directv dvr other then the interface is there a link to show the differences


the one reason not to, if you like having the picture/sound on in the corner of your screen while you are programming, looking at functions of the dvr or tivo, you cant do that with tivo

i think most people would hate it when they realized that..


----------



## BarneyM (Jan 18, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> This


Looks like they will eventually be available at Solid Signal;


----------



## Alan Mintaka (Oct 26, 2009)

So what? This doesn't do current users of the DirecTV HR22-100 any good, since DirecTV doesn't upgrade equipment based on orders for specific DVR models. 

If you upgrade to an "HD DVR", you get what they want to send you. It would be great if that happened to be a THR22-100, but you could just as easily get another HR22-100 or HR24. There's no way to specify which one you'll get.

Maybe new customers will be able to jump on board with the THR22, but current customers are stuck with vague "upgrade" options.

Of course, we could buy the THR22 standalone, and pay the big bucks for a new purchase.

I don't think so.


----------



## stevecougar (Oct 23, 2011)

So for an extra 5 bucks a month, plus the price of the "new" (cough) unit, I get the same inept and antiquated hardware with the addition of crippled Tivo functionality, Tivo menus and a pretty little Tivo graphic on the front. 
Like what's the point?!
A much better idea would have been for Tivo to adapt it's great hardware to run on the Directv network. 
Just because you put premium gas in 1969 Ford Pinto doesn't make it a Ferrari. 
Yet another D-TV "Cutting Edge" debacle that couldn't cut butter. 

Thx but not in million years!


----------



## corinthbandit (Jun 20, 2007)

Does it support OTA and the AM21?


----------



## sagreer70 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great job on this first look!

I'm not going to be getting one of these. This past September I got tired of waiting and got the HD DVR from Directv, and have not looked back. I have an ipad and can watch some channels live on that - - so no second receiver in the bedroom. That, alone, is a huge improvement, and this Directivo does not support the app. So, no.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Alan Mintaka" said:


> So what? This doesn't do current users of the DirecTV HR22-100 any good, since DirecTV doesn't upgrade equipment based on orders for specific DVR models.
> 
> If you upgrade to an "HD DVR", you get what they want to send you. It would be great if that happened to be a THR22-100, but you could just as easily get another HR22-100 or HR24. There's no way to specify which one you'll get.
> 
> ...


The THR is a special case. If you order one, you'd get one (once availability opens up.) a THR will always be replaced by a THR, a HR20-24 would never be replaced with a THR unless the customer requested it.

Similar situation with the HR34.


----------



## RaceTripper (Sep 16, 2007)

Without whole-home support -- DirecTV's most compelling feature IMHO -- I just couldn't care less about the TiVo. I never really missed it that much to begin with.


----------



## grins (Nov 17, 2005)

randys1 said:


> the one reason not to, if you like having the picture/sound on in the corner of your screen while you are programming, looking at functions of the dvr or tivo, you cant do that with tivo
> 
> i think most people would hate it when they realized that..


In fact, that's the one reason I would consider the TiVo, for two reasons. First, I hate having the content spoiled in an unwatchably small box, and second, no programming frees the transport keys to be useful in the menus, i.e. FF jumps ahead in guide, or Channel down pages down through menu options.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice job on the first look Stuart!

However, I see no compelling reason to buy this, especially considering DirecTV will charge an extra monthly fee for having one. I think I'd rather get an HR-34 instead.

I predict that the THR 22 will be a major flop. A few ex-TiVo subscribers may rush out to get one, but most everyone else will stay away. It will definitely be a niche product.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

corinthbandit said:


> Does it support OTA and the AM21?


Yes.


----------



## tmo1138 (Jan 1, 2009)

RaceTripper said:


> Without whole-home support -- DirecTV's most compelling feature IMHO -- I just couldn't care less about the TiVo. I never really missed it that much to begin with.


I just saw that WholeHome isn't in the Tivo Model, too.

:nono:

Yea that's a deal-breaker for me. That's one of the best reasons to HAVE DTV.


----------



## AudioDeity (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you so much, Stuart, for making the differences between the two systems so clear. Excellent first look!

I agree with all the comments saying the new TiVo box is woefully feature-challenged. And, compared with the new HD GUI, the legendary TiVo interface now looks long in the tooth. And why would it be 720 x 480 when every other image in the entire world of consumer electronics (including TVs, phones, and tablets) is at or near HD? Outside of looking like a TiVo, which is no longer an advantage, I see no reason for DIRECTV to introduce the unit. It should be free, with no added monthly fees. For TiVo completists only.


----------



## Nicthalon (Nov 15, 2011)

RaceTripper said:


> Without whole-home support -- DirecTV's most compelling feature IMHO -- I just couldn't care less about the TiVo. I never really missed it that much to begin with.





tmo1138 said:


> I just saw that WholeHome isn't in the Tivo Model, too.
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Yea that's a deal-breaker for me. That's one of the best reasons to HAVE DTV.


If you record more than 2 shows at once, which happens a lot in my house, a single whole-home unit is worthless. I need 4 channels available to keep up, since nobody watches live TV anymore, lol. Until DTV can offer that, I must have 2 DVRs.

Sadly, even though I liked Tivo enough to hold on to my Series 2 Philips DirecTivo unit until early this year, the new unit isn't revolutionary enough to get me to harrass DTV's customer service dept until they give in and not charge me $200 for it like I did with my current one.

Until they realize that perks for long-time customers, like free upgrades after a certain amount of time, as cell companies do, they won't be getting any money from me for a unit I don't even own.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Nicthalon said:


> If you record more than 2 shows at once, which happens a lot in my house, a single whole-home unit is worthless. I need 4 channels available to keep up, since nobody watches live TV anymore, lol. Until DTV can offer that, I must have 2 DVRs.
> 
> Sadly, even though I liked Tivo enough to hold on to my Series 2 Philips DirecTivo unit until early this year, the new unit isn't revolutionary enough to get me to harrass DTV's customer service dept until they give in and not charge me $200 for it like I did with my current one.
> 
> Until they realize that perks for long-time customers, like free upgrades after a certain amount of time, as cell companies do, they won't be getting any money from me for a unit I don't even own.


DIRECTV does offer it now. It's called an HR34. 5 tuner DVR


----------



## aphex (Oct 30, 2007)

I expected more  Other than the case it's basically an HR10-250 that does MPEG4 and SWiM?


----------



## jerrymc (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm amazed and thoroughly amused by the number of posters in this thread that seem to think their opinion of the marketability of this device is going to be universally held by the marketplace! "Nobody will want this if if doesn't have X..." I wonder how many of these posters have any knowledge of market research at all, let alone any expertise to speak of.  The point is, even experts have a hard time predicting a product's success. There are plenty of counter-intuitive examples: Sony BetaMax, Pet Rocks, etc...

As with all products in a free market economy, the success or failure of the THR22 will be determined by marketing, brand loyalty, and consumer perception. There is an emotional factor to all purchases. Apple has consistently been able to get twice the price for it's products compared to similar selections from other manufacturers. Are they consistently twice as good? There are strong arguments against that.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Mac version of software? Or PC only. This would be an advantage for mac users.

Otherwise, I can't imagine the time and investment that it has taken them to produce a product so close to identical to what they already have ...

:nono:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

aphex said:


> I expected more  Other than the case it's basically an HR10-250 that does MPEG4 and SWiM?


I think you basically have it, yes.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

ixian said:


> I am genuinely puzzled about what market they are targeting with this thing.


I think this answers it. :lol:



crabtrp said:


> The UI is awesome, for 1998.


Aside from the Tivo fanatics that can't live without the cartoon UI, I see zero interest in this, and I owned Tivos since they first came out, all the way up to the HR10-250. The current HR units have too few user options, and Tivo seems to feel you need even less. So the market they are targeting is probably those who can't even figure out how to use a toaster.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Great First Look! I like a lot of the differences from the DirecTV DVRs but there are too many features missing for me to seriously consider this one.


Ditto here....I'll pass for now. Let's see what the future brings.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought there was a separate THR22-bashing thread. Interesting to see how people think their views are some sort of "smarter than thou" angle. I would not get one of these, but we have one because someone else, a very smart woman, would rather have it. So now we have two DVRs, what's the big deal? I really have to laugh a little at all the comments making anyone who leases this box some sort of buffoon. Just not the case. I don't post much here, guess this is why.

Can;t figure out how to use a toaster? Wow, are you a brain surgeon? Rocket scientist? No reason to publicly display your superiority, is there?


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes.


But didn't I read in the review that is doesn't have an external OTA antenna connector ? We don't all live next to the transmitters do we.

Why do we still have the B converter dongles external ?
Those things are a mess to deal with in a confined space.

I keep seeing messages indicating the hardware is the same as earlier models but the photos indicate all new pcb's and layouts.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

lilydog10 said:


> I really have to laugh a little at all the comments making anyone who leases this box some sort of buffoon.


The problem is that at one point Tivo was king. When the HRs first came out, they were crap in comparison. But the HRs have evolved so much that it would take a LOT to make a Tivo that was better. But all we see is basically the same old UI, on old hardware, with less features. A buffoon for leasing one? Not my words, but.....


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I had thought that I would not want this, but having looked at the "First Look" this may change.

1. I have no use for Whole Home. One TV, so that's not a problem.
2. Channels-I-Get being editable to "Channels I Have Some Remote Interest In" as a filter to searches is a BIG DEAL.
3. Unlimited Season Passes are good.
4. My wife has NEVER been willing to learn the HRxx interface. She did use the late, lamented HR10-250. You have no idea how big a plus this might be. ;-)

Some questions: 

Does the remote use the old HR10-250 codeset? I still have the JP1 codeset for that around here someplace. I assume it coexists with the HR2x codes, as I imagine replacing my HR21 with the THR22, but keeping my HR20 for OTA. Edmund?

Does the TiVo middleware reside on flash, not hard disk (so that the HD replacement process is drop-in like the rest of the HR2x line and unlike HR10)? Likewise, does the eSATA port replace, rather than add to, the internal drive (again like HR2x and unlike HR10)?

Is there any hope that TiVo's software will port to newer hardware in the future? Or support more features, either DirecTV's or TiVo's?

-----

UPDATE: Questions answered on other thread.


----------



## BobRay (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been using an old DirectTivo forever, so I'm pretty much out of the loop. The last time I checked, the DTV boxes could not do any of these things. Can they now?

1. Automatically record any movie with a particular actor in the cast (but not non-movies with that same actor).

2. Automatically record any movie by a particular director.

3. Automatically record any movie that's in a particular language.

4. Automatically record any event in a particular sport with a particular keyword in the title.

5. Automatically record movies in a particular genre with a particular actor in the cast.

6. Automatically record movies in a particular genre with a particular keyword in the title.

7. Record first-run showings of a series correctly even when the episode airs at a different time and has a different length.

Almost all of these are features of the Tivo that I use regularly. My toaster won't do any of them. If the DTV boxes still don't have these features, the comments about the "antiquated" Tivo become somewhat weightless.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Most of that can be handled with keyword boolean searches that DirecTV has had for years. Though dont think there are any for things in a particular language.


----------



## plissken99 (Apr 25, 2006)

All I want to know is, will it be faster? Channel surfing with the HR20 is enough to make you wanna open your wrists.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BobRay said:


> I've been using an old DirectTivo forever, so I'm pretty much out of the loop. The last time I checked, the DTV boxes could not do any of these things. Can they now?
> 
> 1. Automatically record any movie with a particular actor in the cast (but not non-movies with that same actor). yes
> 
> ...


Do a search on "Boolean Searches" and you'll find out how.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Great Job Stuart!!!

We have waited a long time for this Puppy to Debut and Now Finally it is here!!!

I hope it satisfies the Tivoholics out there (I used to be one and was one of the First Directv Customers to Buy & Activate an HR10-250 way back when)!!!

Enjoy!!!

Now back to my HR24-500!!! :lol:


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

OTA scanning capability is an interesting distinguishing feature.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

poppo said:


> The problem is that at one point Tivo was king. When the HRs first came out, they were crap in comparison. But the HRs have evolved so much that it would take a LOT to make a Tivo that was better. But all we see is basically the same old UI, on old hardware, with less features. A buffoon for leasing one? Not my words, but.....


I don't really need a history lesson on Tivo, since I owned the original big black box. And better is a relative term. Some people, even very smart ones, just want a box that can do the basics and do them well. So your point of view really is only valid for someone like you, who apparently uses many of those what some considered worthless features on the HRXX series. I was one of the first HR20 owners as well, and I know all about the crap that DTV can dump on its customer base from the get-go. It almost seems to have happened again with the THR22, in fact, since I have yet to be able to download the FW update without the machine choking. But that's a DTV issue, not a THR22 issue.

Give you one good example of why the Tivo box may be more useful to someone. When I used it today to watch an NFL game, using the FF function was much smoother, you could actually watch it at 1X without missing pieces of video. Try that with any of the HRXX models. Does not work, it snips it's way through, so for sports fans, it is pretty much worthless for replays.

That may be more valuable than all the so-called features that come on the HR boxes. And I just got the HR23 (for 3D capability mainly), so I am not averse to leasing the DTV HD DVRs.

Anyway, you missed the point. For some people, it's not about how much more advanced the Tivo HD DVR is compared to the HRXX series, it's will it deliver what the basic Tivo service delivered? If so, I'd wager there will be some large number of owners who would be considered pretty sharp who nonetheless have leased the THR22. Some might even be smarter than you, and to them, fussing and obsessing over what are basically fancy VCRs is not worth their time. They just want to record some shows, get a few Series Links, and enjoy their DVR. That's how Tivo fits in, based on my experience using both boxes (and now, at the same time).


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

I was a Tivo user for the longest time. My first was a 14 hour version that cost around $500. I owned quite a few stand-alone units. I finally moved to DirecTV for the sole reason that they had Tivo driven DVRs compared to the Microsoft garbage that Dish had. I just missed out on the first run of the HR10-250, but still paid $1000 for mine. Second one I bought was much cheaper. Needless to say, I had a lot of Tivo experience. 

I've now owned both HR21-700 and HR24-500 boxes. They have come a long way from when I first got the HR21. But I still am constantly frustrated by some of the things Tivo did that I consider very simple features. Now, I realize that suggestions is something many hated, and likely has patent issues, so I understand not having them. But I miss that feature probably more than anything else. 

But the others that are missing just make me so mad. First example, DirecTV knows what channels I get. So why does it even try to record things from channels I can't get? Sure, Game Search helps, but isn't perfect. Half the time it doesn't honor the extra time I told it to record. About 20% of the time I still get a blank screen with nothing. 

And why the 50 series limit? There's not reason other than laziness or arrogance on their part for putting in such a limit. 

But some of the other things I've seen in this thread are just laughable IMO. No HD interface. So what! Yes, I'm using the HD GUI on my boxes now. Who cares? It's not like they used the extra resolution for any real purpose other aesthetics. They didn't really increase the amount of information on the screens. 

No PIP in the menus. Not only fine by me, but I prefer it. There are times it's good, but there are times I hate it. But given a choice, I choose no PIP. 

However, with all that said, I'm still on the fence. The lack of MRV really is a major thumbs down for me. Being built on older hardware is another negative. And of course, I'm not enamored with the pricing. But I think if it had MRV it would be a slam dunk decision for me even with the other negatives.


----------



## zz000062 (Dec 12, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The hr21 and hr22 are the same, except for the hard drive. The hr22 has a 500gb drive.


Not really, the build quality is less on the HR21 than the HR22 amongst other differences.

ALSO since over 50 series links bogs down the DIRECTV hardware and this TIVO has unlimited SEASON passes, that says 1 of 2 things, TIVOS software is not such a resource hog as DIRECTV'S overly patch work software AND/OR there is more processing power in this TIVO version of the HR21.

Patiently waiting for a TIVO based on the HR24 or HR34 with BACKLIT REMOTE

ALSO with the 5 per reciever charge it is almost cheaper / if not cheaper to live somewhere with 1005 digital cable and buy a TIVO ELITE with much more advanced features and buy lifetime on the box service.

So DIRECTV let TIVO build a DVR based on the newer platforms.


----------



## zz000062 (Dec 12, 2011)

midas69 said:


> I was a Tivo user for the longest time. My first was a 14 hour version that cost around $500. I owned quite a few stand-alone units. I finally moved to DirecTV for the sole reason that they had Tivo driven DVRs compared to the Microsoft garbage that Dish had. I just missed out on the first run of the HR10-250, but still paid $1000 for mine. Second one I bought was much cheaper. Needless to say, I had a lot of Tivo experience.
> 
> I've now owned both HR21-700 and HR24-500 boxes. They have come a long way from when I first got the HR21. But I still am constantly frustrated by some of the things Tivo did that I consider very simple features. Now, I realize that suggestions is something many hated, and likely has patent issues, so I understand not having them. But I miss that feature probably more than anything else.
> 
> ...


Suggestions is what makes TIVO more than just a digital vcr/dvd recorder because a Directv DVR just records what you tell it to which is what a vcr and/or dvd recorder does.

A TIVO gives you extras that record based on what you tell it you like and dislike, although with limited channel choices on DIRECTV and TV today overrun with junk and overly clipped old shows(when the few times they show them) it is sad... all this great technolgy and only 105 of all shows available on TV for people to record and watch.


----------



## zipo0000 (Dec 12, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Do a search on "Boolean Searches" and you'll find out how.


Joe Sixpack wants to enter a name or etc and be done with it, not have to enter all those symbols and etc, TIVO accomplishes the same searches that the DIRECTV DVR'S do mucmuch simplier where DIRECTV adds unneeded steps.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

zz000062 said:


> Suggestions is what makes TIVO more than just a digital vcr/dvd recorder because a Directv DVR just records what you tell it to which is what a vcr and/or dvd recorder does.


It's not only that, at least for me. I used to give 3 :biggthump to a lot of shows that I liked. Tivo would record reruns of those shows for me without me having to set series passes for them. That means they never interfered with other recordings, so I didn't have to constantly move the garbage stuff to the bottom of my list. And I didn't have to worry about my box filling up because I had 50 old Family Guy and 50 old South Park recording sitting on my box. But if I had nothing to watch, they were always there.

Sure, occasionally it would find something I might like. But many times I'd read about a show that I missed because I didn't know it was coming on and I'd find it was recorded for me.

Yea, lots of folks hated suggestions. But to me it was a great feature.

I can honestly say, when I had my Tivo, I never watched anything live except for maybe the news in the morning and some sports events. With my DirecTV DVRs, I can't say that anymore. I laugh when I hear people complain about the time it takes to change channels. With my old Tivo, it was never a concern.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

zz000062 said:


> Not really, the build quality is less on the HR21 than the HR22 amongst other differences.
> 
> ALSO since over 50 series links bogs down the DIRECTV hardware and this TIVO has unlimited SEASON passes, that says 1 of 2 things, TIVOS software is not such a resource hog as DIRECTV'S overly patch work software AND/OR there is more processing power in this TIVO version of the HR21.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you're wrong on that first sentence.


----------



## zipo0000 (Dec 12, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Sorry, you're wrong on that first sentence.


No actually that person about the build quality is 100% percent correct.

The proof for that is this, ALL "consumer grade" Home Theater equipment (TV's DVD Players, VCR's, DVR's Speakers and etc each year get cheaper build quality due to the cost of componets and raw materials rising yearly. This is done so customer profits do not decline or actually rise and this also makes things less eco friendly because cheaper quality causes stuff to break faster and we have to replace it faxter, since nothing hardly made today is repairable.

Look at a "consumer grade" TV from 25 years ago and the last of the tube tvs made 3 years ago, the build qiality difference is amazing, same with DVD players made in 1997 and 2011 - same with DVR's from Directv and Tivo in last 10 + years.

Audophile / Professional grade stuff is the only level of Home theater equipmet where build quality has remained somewhat the some over the many years.


----------



## iguy (Feb 26, 2006)

So does the THR22 allow you to multi-room view in some way or another?

I have seen that it works with the Tivo Desktop. So I can upload things to it. now I'm wondering if it is possible to to transfer between units using the Multi-Room viewing that you use to be able to do with the DirecTivos.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

ItsMeJTO said:


> But didn't I read in the review that is doesn't have an external OTA antenna connector ? We don't all live next to the transmitters do we.
> 
> Why do we still have the B converter dongles external ?
> Those things are a mess to deal with in a confined space.
> ...


The AM21 has the off-air antenna input.

The BBCs are required with non-SWM systems because that's how the underlying HR22 hardware works. If you have SWM, then you don't need BBCs.

The underlying hardware is an HR22.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

iguy said:


> So does the THR22 allow you to multi-room view in some way or another?
> 
> ....


Nope.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

tkrandall said:


> OTA scanning capability is an interesting distinguishing feature.


True. Currently the HR34 does this, too.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"zipo0000" said:


> Joe Sixpack wants to enter a name or etc and be done with it, not have to enter all those symbols and etc, TIVO accomplishes the same searches that the DIRECTV DVR'S do mucmuch simplier where DIRECTV adds unneeded steps.


Can it do things like record all Tom Hanks movies except You've Got Mail?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There are two other threads, one specifically for those who are interested in the new DirecTivo, and one for those who are not. I would like to suggest comments on either perspective be posted in the applicable thread.

Stuart, great first look. A lot of information, sufficient I think for most people to make an informed decision as to whether or not they wish to pursue the THR22 further.


----------



## daviator (Jul 15, 2011)

After three years of waiting, I was expecting a super TiVo that would be the best of both worlds. Finally I could go back to the TiVo interface I preferred for many years, get rid of the completely asinine and senseless 50-program season pass limit, etc. But I wasn't expecting the price of doing so would be to lose essential features like whole-home viewing.

Three years ago, I would have snatched a couple of these up in a heartbeat. But during the past three years, DirecTV's features and interface have moved on, while TiVo seems to be stuck in 2005. I really, really, really wanted to like this product... TiVo invented the DVR and I think they deserve to be successful. But sadly, they seem to be stuck in the past.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Does the TiVo have to have a phone line to call in like the HR10-250? Or can it use a internet connection?


----------



## gb07 (Jun 1, 2008)

Somewhat dissappointed. I, like everyone else have been waiting for this Tivo box to finally arrive. Unfortunately, during the wait, being disgruntled with Directv's service or lack thereof, and overpaying IMO, I have since switched to cable. The bonus by doing this for me besides paying a much cheaper rate, was I would finally get to ditch my much hated Directv boxes and get one of the new Tivo boxes. But I have still always kept an eye on Directv/Tivo to see when this box would arrive and what it would have.

I can tell you that from what I have read, its not Tivo that has been stuck behind, its Directv holding them back. I cannot believe that we have all waited this long, 3 years or more, for old hardware that they allready had, and an interface that is unchanged from what we are all familiar with. It makes me wonder what they were actually doing for three years. 

Things that my cable tivo has that IMO should have been included on the Directivo box are things like, Netflix, Blockbuster, Amazon, you tube instant streaming. Pandora radio, HD interface which DOES play video in the corner while you browse. I can search for shows that arent just coming up on tv, but for shows or movies that are available on any of the streaming sites and it will tell you who has them. For example, if I want to watch episode 2 of season 2 of Modern Family, and its not on tv, it will tell me that Hulu has it, or netflix, or whoever, then I can tell it to watch it on Hulu, and it starts playing it. The new box also has whole house capability, including being able to download shows on your pc and move them to your Ipad or Iphone. All this features should have IMO made it on this new box. So IMO directv has crippled this machine, because the new Cable Tivos do so much more than what this shows, its simply embarassing. I dont know how else to put it.


----------



## IDisposable (Jan 9, 2008)

gully_foyle said:


> I had thought that I would not want this, but having looked at the "First Look" this may change.
> 
> 1. I have no use for Whole Home. One TV, so that's not a problem.
> 2. Channels-I-Get being editable to "Channels I Have Some Remote Interest In" as a filter to searches is a BIG DEAL.
> ...


Hey, I don't remember posting this... but it is definitely me... hmmm.

Oh, and Suggestions and being able to Thumbs Down infomercials gives me a perverse pleasure.


----------



## StingrayJG (Oct 6, 2008)

Very interesting info.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MX727 (Jun 8, 2007)

There was an issue with the THR where if you were watching a channel, say 206, from the 30 minute buffer and a recording started, you would lose the buffer. Very aggravating. Did they fix that?

The exact situation would be that you would be watching a few minutes behind the buffer. Say you it was 7pm and you were watching Sports Center at the 6:50 mark. A recoding started at 7pm If you fast forwarded past 7pm, you could no longer rewind before the recording started. It may be hard for you to visualize, but once it happens and you miss the end of a show, you'd understand the issue.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jamieh1 said:


> Does the TiVo have to have a phone line to call in like the HR10-250? Or can it use a internet connection?


No phone line needed. Internet connection is also not required, but useful for OnDemand/CinemaPlus stuff.


----------



## jfh (Sep 3, 2011)

What quite a few of you seem to be forgetting is that DirecTV dictated the feature set to TiVo, not the other way around. KidZone, one of the last differentiating features, was removed at the last minute. DirecTV did not want the TiVo HDUi or any of the newer features on the Virgin box; same with MRV.

I suspect DTV will market these to the extent they have to meet the minimums required by their contract with TiVo. I was a DTV customer for a long time, because of TiVo. Left when I couldn't get MPG4 channels and would have been back in a flash if this new box at least supported MRV.

This box may be ok for some, but if it wasn't clear that DTV really has no interest in TiVo, it should be now.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

jfh said:


> What quite a few of you seem to be forgetting is that DirecTV dictated the feature set to TiVo, not the other way around. KidZone, one of the last differentiating features, was removed at the last minute. DirecTV did not want the TiVo HDUi or any of the newer features on the Virgin box; same with MRV.


That's all conjecture, since we do not have evidence to support either way.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Good job Stuart, et al.


But I do miss the TiVo anticipation thread -- NOT!!


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart, once again an awesome first look, thank you.

And, where did you find the time to unbox, activate, test, capture pix, populate template, then publish all in just - what a few days?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Surveyor40 said:


> Stuart, once again an awesome first look, thank you.
> 
> And, where did you find the time to unbox, activate, test, capture pix, populate template, then publish all in just - what a few days?


Aliens


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

zipo0000 said:


> Joe Sixpack wants to enter a name or etc and be done with it, not have to enter all those symbols and etc, TIVO accomplishes the same searches that the DIRECTV DVR'S do mucmuch simplier where DIRECTV adds unneeded steps.


Not to mention that the Boolean codes are not documented...unless you are a member here, you have no idea they exist. At least the TiVo has them available in the UI.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

At the risk of being scolded, I, too, can't understand why anyone would want one of these. I really like the interface of the old Tivo unites but eventually learned to live with the new. I was really hopeful that the Tivo unit would be comparable to the features in the DTV DVRs and fix the [email protected]#$ing lag and difficulties with changing channels, etc. on the DTV boxes. I'm just not going to give up some of these things for that problem alone. As soon as Sunday Ticket isn't locked up by DTV none of these 'advancements' will keep me here as long as my receivers can't do something as simple as change channels in an acceptable amount of time.

I had the first Tivo and several of the DirecTV models (among Ultimate TV as well). It's unfortunate that a decade later it looks like the Tivo box still does about the same and only the same things.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone who wants one... that's ok with me. 

There are those who are holding onto older SD TiVos or HR10s because they really like the interface. This will be a home run for them because it's the same interface. 

If it's not for you... DIRECTV offers the HR2x series DVR as well as the HR34 DVR. Both of those are great devices that may offer the features you want. 

Now, if the only thing that would make you happy would be all of the features of an HR34, including 5 tuners, PIP, 90 minute buffers, etc., along with all the features of a TiVo Premiere Elite, including all the online content, TiVo Desktop integration, etc., all for the price of $199 with no additional monthly fee... you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## Castaa (Sep 4, 2008)

*Will it be possible to installed the new TiVo UI onto a HR-22 box?* Since they are exactly the same hardware, they should allow this. I'll pay extra for it.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Castaa said:


> *Will it be possible to installed the new TiVo UI onto a HR-22 box?* Since they are exactly the same hardware, they should allow this. I'll pay extra for it.


Theoretically? Yes. Likely? Never.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Castaa said:


> *Will it be possible to installed the new TiVo UI onto a HR-22 box?* Since they are exactly the same hardware, they should allow this. I'll pay extra for it.


I'm not even sure it's theoretically possible. There may be some firmware/gateware on the motherboard that's unique to for the Tivo software.

At any rate, it's been made clear that they will not support "upgrading" an HR22 to a THR22.


----------



## Castaa (Sep 4, 2008)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Theoretically? Yes. Likely? Never.


Maybe someone will create a hack.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

Very Nice Review Stuart.... but I fear this falls into the too little too late catagory.

Yes I do like the Tivo interface, but to base in on the HR22... please!

Up until recently I had 5 of the HR-20's... finally one sufferred a stroke... and the refurb replacement I was sent faired no better... so DTV sent out a technician that left me with a shiney new HR24. As every TV is currently connected to it's own DVR I have not felt the need for the "whole house" capability.

I did recently by two 3D televisions so had to call up DTV to find out what I needed to do to access the 3D channels. Instead of sending me out new HR24's they mailed out two refurbed HR23's..., but they seem to work with the 3D channels so I will remain slightly miffed (as an 11 year customer I thought I had earned new units) but functional.

I for the life of me cannot figure out what anyone would pay extra for this Tivo unit... (and I have had and loved many Tivo's over the years including he original HR10-250's when the first were released)


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Why all the bafflement over why anyone would pay for the DTV HD Tivo box. Let me break it down for you. Many people just prefer using what they already are used to using successfully. They don't want new features, they want what they have, but they also want HD. Enter the HD Tivo. As Stuart says, many customers still are running R10s, the last of the SD Directivos. We have (or had) two of them (still using one), both pretty much owned and operated by my wife and daughter. They didn't like the HR20 when it came out back in 2006 (they saw all the missed recordings, sound issues, etc. and just laughed and went on recording on their R10s). Now, they like HD, but still see the DTV boxes as undesirable. They don't care about the features, etc. They just want to record some stuff, time shift, and be done with it. Is that so hard to fathom? Maybe for some DBSTalk pros, I guess. But not everyone cares about all the the stuff on the HRXX boxes. I still have both the HR20 (now moved to the bedroom) and a new HR23. I am fine with them. But when I saw how the HD Tivo FFs and REWs during an NFL game, I was happy to have that new HD Tivo too. The best of both worlds, and I guess I am willing to pay for it.

Also, not sure where to ask this, maybe Stuart would have an answer. The THR22 forced download problem has been resolved, and the HD Tivo is working. However, the red recording light is on constantly, even when not recording something. This would seem like a problem, should I get a replacement box? Thanks in advance anyone who has a suggestion.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Castaa said:


> Maybe someone will create a hack.


The HR series is about as unhackable as a DVR/receiver gets...possible maybe, but not very likely.

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

lilydog10 said:


> Why all the bafflement over why anyone would pay for the DTV HD Tivo box. Let me break it down for you. Many people just prefer using what they already are used to using successfully. They don't want new features, they want what they have, but they also want HD. Enter the HD Tivo. As Stuart says, many customers still are running R10s, the last of the SD Directivos. We have (or had) two of them (still using one), both pretty much owned and operated by my wife and daughter. They didn't like the HR20 when it came out back in 2006 (they saw all the missed recordings, sound issues, etc. and just laughed and went on recording on their R10s). Now, they like HD, but still see the DTV boxes as undesirable. They don't care about the features, etc. They just want to record some stuff, time shift, and be done with it. Is that so hard to fathom? Maybe for some DBSTalk pros, I guess. But not everyone cares about all the the stuff on the HRXX boxes. I still have both the HR20 (now moved to the bedroom) and a new HR23. I am fine with them. But when I saw how the HD Tivo FFs and REWs during an NFL game, I was happy to have that new HD Tivo too. The best of both worlds, and I guess I am willing to pay for it.
> 
> Also, not sure where to ask this, maybe Stuart would have an answer. The THR22 forced download problem has been resolved, and the HD Tivo is working. However, the red recording light is on constantly, even when not recording something. This would seem like a problem, should I get a replacement box? Thanks in advance anyone who has a suggestion.


My thr22 doesn't have the record light on all the time. But, I turned off suggestions. Is it possible that it's recording suggestions?


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bingo. I tried turning off suggestions because it was collecting random shows, and even after I stopped recording and deleted the shows, it remained on but wasn't recording. So I did a red button reset, and the light went out. Should be permanent, I think. Thanks.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it possible to "send a report"? The stuck red light on until a RBR sounds like a good reason to post an error report.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Castaa said:


> *Will it be possible to installed the new TiVo UI onto a HR-22 box?* Since they are exactly the same hardware, they should allow this. I'll pay extra for it.


It is not possible from what I understand. There are things that would need to be updated that could not be updated over the air.



dirtyblueshirt said:


> Theoretically? Yes. Likely? Never.


Again, I believe it is not even theoretically possible.



Castaa said:


> Maybe someone will create a hack.


This is not the place for that discussion.



cypherx said:


> Is it possible to "send a report"? The stuck red light on until a RBR sounds like a good reason to post an error report.


It is not possible to send a report.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> It is not possible from what I understand. There are things that would need to be updated that could not be updated over the air.
> 
> Again, I believe it is not even theoretically possible.


Probably the core bootloader. The reason that would be protected is so a bad OTA update can't brick the box. The likely has a recovery mechanism to try and restore a faulty download (or even a power failure during and update).


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

lilydog10 said:


> Bingo. I tried turning off suggestions because it was collecting random shows, and even after I stopped recording and deleted the shows, it remained on but wasn't recording. So I did a red button reset, and the light went out. Should be permanent, I think. Thanks.


Glad it fixed after the reset. Maybe it wasn't just recording suggestions, but also downloading showcases and "updating data" from one of the service channels too.


----------



## Average user (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm just an "average user". Got my THR22-100 yesterday and easily had it up an running with no real difficulty. I switched to this model because I had the previous DirecTV Tivo model years ago and I really missed the "wish list" option. I must say I'm rather disappointed at first look, as I would have expected more evolution in software to have taken place since this hiatus. I do have some specific questions, if anyone can answer them: 

1- How do you MUTE the sound effects that happen when using the remote control (fast forward, select. etc)?

2- How do you enlarge the GRID on the guide (for old people like myself who have deteriorating vision)?

3- Why don't I have "picture in picture" when I'm surfing the guide? I used to be able to watch TV while surfing for future shows to watch.

4- How do I hide the "duplicate" SD channels in the guide. I really only need to see the HD ones if both are offered. Also, I seem to get two copies of my local 5pm news recorded, I guess because channel 9 appears twice in my guide? 

I have other questions, like what is "Swivel Guide" and why doesn't it seem to do anything? I also cannot seem to see any VOD programming, even though my DVR is hooked up to a DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit (wireless) to communicate with my Wireless router (no landlines in my house since 2005). 

I'm wondering that maybe I can't find these things because they're simply nonexistent with this model. Perhaps some of these functions can be included in future software updates?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s Average User!



Average user said:


> 1- How do you MUTE the sound effects that happen when using the remote control (fast forward, select. etc)?


There is a setting for that. Go into TiVo Central into the Settings menu and find the Remote Control Settings.



> 2- How do you enlarge the GRID on the guide (for old people like myself who have deteriorating vision)?


Unfortunately your option there would be to buy a bigger TV.



> 3- Why don't I have "picture in picture" when I'm surfing the guide? I used to be able to watch TV while surfing for future shows to watch.


That's not a feature of this DVR.



> 4- How do I hide the "duplicate" SD channels in the guide. I really only need to see the HD ones if both are offered. Also, I seem to get two copies of my local 5pm news recorded, I guess because channel 9 appears twice in my guide?


There is a settings menu for that. Again, go into TiVo Central, into the Settings menu, and I think it's called Channel Settings.



> I have other questions, like what is "Swivel Guide" and why doesn't it seem to do anything? I also cannot seem to see any VOD programming, even though my DVR is hooked up to a DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit (wireless) to communicate with my Wireless router (no landlines in my house since 2005).


Swivel Search lets you search in a unique way. If you search for "STAR TREK" it will show you that William Shatner was in that show. You can then search for other shows that William Shatner was in.

I believe that most On Demand content for the TiVo is still forthcoming. When I did the first look, I only had about four channels of On Demand content, even after 24 hours of waiting. But... it's coming.

Unfortunately, I wouldn't hold out hope for a software update to add functionality. While I do believe there will be some sort of patch in 2012, I don't know if it will add any major functions.


----------



## drmanny3 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just received the unit and set it up for my parents. The picture quality is much improved over the HR10-250 (yes, I understand sd to hd) Also the look is just such an improvement. However, I am having one major issue. With the old Hr10-250 I was using a peanut remote that was able to control the Sony receiver that they use. The new peanut remote was unable to control the Sony receiver. So unfortuniately my parents must use the Sony remote to turn up the vol or turn it down. It adds a complexity I was hoping to avoid. Is there a way of acquiring more Sony receiver codes? I ordered a RF remote for the tivo unit. Perhaps this remote will have more code options? Any ideas out there would be appreciated.
Regards,
Manny


----------



## dwynne (Apr 27, 2007)

No OTA / ATSC in the THR22? Does it work with the AM21N tuner? Looks like the "purchase price" of the THR22 and the HR24 are the same...


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

dwynne said:


> No OTA / ATSC in the THR22? Does it work with the AM21N tuner? Looks like the "purchase price" of the THR22 and the HR24 are the same...


Yes, the THR22 will work with the AM21 and AM21N.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

drmanny3 said:


> I just received the unit and set it up for my parents...I ordered a RF remote for the tivo unit. Perhaps this remote will have more code options? Any ideas out there would be appreciated.
> Regards,
> Manny


Do you mean you ordered an additional remote besides the one that came with the receiver? Because I was not expecting it, and I didn't see it advertised, but the remote that came with my THR-22 is both IR- and RF-capable.

Switching between IR- and RF-mode with the remote/receiver does not add any more code options, from what I can tell. It just changes the receiver to respond to only RF-signals and then it changes the remote to send only RF-signals to the receiver. After switching to RF, the remote still sends IR-signals to the components you programmed in the Remote Settings screen.

My box lists 12 codes for Sony A/V receivers: 1005, 1025, 1059, 1090, 1095, 1099, 1107, 1145, 1169, 1170, 1209, and 1216.

Newer Sony-devices are usually super-compatible, with DVD, BluRay, and TV remotes controlling each other without the need for extra programming. 9 times out of 10, when I'm programming a Sony, more than one code on the list ends up working. Good luck to you.


----------



## alk3997 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can you point me to a picture of the back panel? I'm trying to work out how easy or difficult it will be to interface the THR22 to our system.

Unfortunately the first look didn't have a photo.

Andy


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

alk3997 said:


> Can you point me to a picture of the back panel? I'm trying to work out how easy or difficult it will be to interface the THR22 to our system.
> 
> Unfortunately the first look didn't have a photo.
> 
> Andy


Check out the "First Pictures!" forum. There are pics posted there. Here is one of them:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6481870829


----------



## drmanny3 (Sep 1, 2011)

SpewHole said:


> Do you mean you ordered an additional remote besides the one that came with the receiver? Because I was not expecting it, and I didn't see it advertised, but the remote that came with my THR-22 is both IR- and RF-capable.
> 
> Switching between IR- and RF-mode with the remote/receiver does not add any more code options, from what I can tell. It just changes the receiver to respond to only RF-signals and then it changes the remote to send only RF-signals to the receiver. After switching to RF, the remote still sends IR-signals to the components you programmed in the Remote Settings screen.
> 
> ...


I tried all these codes and was not able to get the Sony to respond. This is a relatively new Sony home theater system with three hdmi outputs. No blue ray drive. Odd that the remote has you push in the tivo button and the mute button. Then once you input a code you are to press the mute to see if it works. I never say a mute signal show up or anything change on the sony unit. I sort of recall when setting up the hr10-250 peanut that I put in the code and then tried to lower the volume. Not sure of my next action.
Manny


----------



## BHYDE-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you add an ESATA hard drive to the new DTIVO THR22, does the DVR treat the ESATA device like the other DirecTV DVRs, or like Tivo does?

On DirecTV DVRs, an ESATA drive replaces the hard drive inside the box. So the size of the ESATA device determines how much storage you have.

On Tivos, however, an ESATA drive supplements the original drive - i.e., add a 1TB ESATA to a 500 GB device, and you get 1.5 TB of storage.

I'm still waiting for the new device to be released where I live in CT - although I'm also waiting for release of the new HD GUI - which might influence my decision about whether to get the Tivo. As much as I prefer Tivo, Whole Home isn't available on the THR22, and I have found it useful from time to time.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

SpewHole said:


> Check out the "First Pictures!" forum. There are pics posted there. Here is one of them:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6481870829


I heartily recommend that photo  Though this one is much cleaner and cable-free:


IMG_1924 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

BHYDE-1 said:


> If you add an ESATA hard drive to the new DTIVO THR22, does the DVR treat the ESATA device like the other DirecTV DVRs, or like Tivo does?
> 
> On DirecTV DVRs, an ESATA drive replaces the hard drive inside the box. So the size of the ESATA device determines how much storage you have.
> 
> ...


It's like the DirecTV HD DVRs .... external drive replaces internal drive's capacity. Does not add to it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

alk3997 said:


> Can you point me to a picture of the back panel? I'm trying to work out how easy or difficult it will be to interface the THR22 to our system.
> 
> Unfortunately the first look didn't have a photo.
> 
> Andy


There is a link on page 2 of the first look that takes you to the original hr21-100 first look. The hardware is the same except for the hard drive.


----------



## alk3997 (Feb 7, 2011)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I heartily recommend that photo  Though this one is much cleaner and cable-free:


Thank you Aaron and SpewHole. Perfect. Looks like an HR22 on the back, so that should make integration easy - I can even get rid of a converter box or two compared to the HR10-250.

The eSata port will come in handy but I'm sure it has the same limitations as the HR22 for drive size.

Andy


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

You can get a leased D* TiVo for _*only*_ $599 at Weaknees. Comes with a 2TB drive.

Rich


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Rich" said:


> You can get a leased D* TiVo for only $599 at Weaknees. Comes with a 2TB drive.
> 
> Rich


Has anyone verified that if you get this souped up Tivo and have to return it to D* for some reason that they won't charge you for opening a leased receiver?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dualsub2006 said:


> Has anyone verified that if you get this souped up Tivo and have to return it to D* for some reason that they won't charge you for opening a leased receiver?


Weaknees usually provides warranty and service support on upgrade equipment you get through them.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"litzdog911" said:


> Weaknees usually provides warranty and service support on upgrade equipment you get through them.


Right, but at some point that box is going to have to be returned to D*. Swap it for a newer model, or a change to an HR. Or, you'd have to return it if you cancel your account. What happens then?

Has anyone ever returned one of the boxes to D* and if so, what happened? Were you charged for opening a leased box?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> Has anyone verified that if you get this souped up Tivo and have to return it to D* for some reason that they won't charge you for opening a leased receiver?


I used to know guys at Weaknees, but they're all gone now. As far as I know, and I was told this by the guys I knew, Weaknees has no authorization from D* to enter the box. Whether that's changed, I have no idea.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Weaknees usually provides warranty and service support on upgrade equipment you get through them.


Here's a *link *to Weaknees warranty.

Looks like a 6 month warranty on the box and HDD or if the HDD is an upgraded one, it reverts to the manufacturer's warranty. Not much of a warranty.

If I were to send back a D* TiVo for whatever reason, I'd be sure to have a stock HDD to put in. The TOS has already been broken if I'm right about them not having D*'s authorization to put in the large HDDs in the first place.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Counting the overpriced service, are they giving you original HDD also ? Or you forced to spend your money again to buy the stock drive before return the DVR to DTV ?


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

randys1 said:


> i think most people would hate it when they realized that..


As with everything else, people are different. I find it distracting to have something else going on when I'm trying to program a unit. And my senior parents frequently get confused when the sound doesn't match what is actually on the screen. We much prefer the way TiVo handles it over either the DirecTV DVRs or the U-Verse boxes we just discontinued.

Athena


----------



## Average user (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for all the info, Stuart! I eventually figured most of the things out. The settings controls just weren't in the places I looked for them. For example, turning off the sound effect for the remote is under AUDIO when I was looking under REMOTE, hiding SD duplicates was under CHANNELS when I was looking under GUIDE, etc. Swivel search eventually activated. It was just a blank screen for the 1st day. Bummer about not being able to watch TV while you're surfing the guide. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

Alan Mintaka said:


> So what? This doesn't do current users of the DirecTV HR22-100 any good, since DirecTV doesn't upgrade equipment based on orders for specific DVR models.


Since the THR22 carries an additional monthly charge, I'm pretty sure you can ask for one specifically and get it. DirecTV certainly isn't going to include it in the general upgrade pool and end up with people being randomly hit with the TiVo charge.

Athena


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Do a search on "Boolean Searches" and you'll find out how.


What you'll find is that they are a pain -- nothing at all like wishlists.

Yes, it can be done but it's really burdensome. People have different priorities, if this kind of thing is important to him, he will not be happy with the DirecTV DRV.

We just got both an HR24 and a THR22. Haven't seen anything in the past three days that I prefer on the HR24. The only reason we have it is that the THR22 doesn't support 3D.

Athena


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Rich" said:


> I used to know guys at Weaknees, but they're all gone now. As far as I know, and I was told this by the guys I knew, Weaknees has no authorization from D* to enter the box. Whether that's changed, I have no idea.
> 
> Rich


So, when you have to return it to D* they are likely to charge you for opening the box and replacing the drive. $550 (or was it $600?) and then whatever D* charges for a leased box that has been opened.

Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Counting the overpriced service, are they giving you original HDD also ? Or you forced to spend your money again to buy the stock drive before return the DVR to DTV ?


No, you get the HDD with the TiVo. You can lease a stock TiVo for $199. Even with today's high prices for 2TB HDDs, it's still cheaper to put an external on than to buy the thing from Weaknees.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athenian said:


> As with everything else, people are different. I find it distracting to have something else going on when I'm trying to program a unit. And my senior parents frequently get confused when the sound doesn't match what is actually on the screen. We much prefer the way TiVo handles it over either the DirecTV DVRs or the U-Verse boxes we just discontinued.
> 
> Athena


I had a hard time with that at first. Hated it. Got used to it and now I can't imagine not having it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athenian said:


> Since the THR22 carries an additional monthly charge, I'm pretty sure you can ask for one specifically and get it. DirecTV certainly isn't going to include it in the general upgrade pool and end up with people being randomly hit with the TiVo charge.
> 
> Athena


You really think that's beyond them?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> So, when you have to return it to D* they are likely to charge you for opening the box and replacing the drive. $550 (or was it $600?) and then whatever D* charges for a leased box that has been opened.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me.


You would lose the box too, I believe. But it would be easier to get one and put an external HDD on it. Cheaper, too. Weaknees is out there for the "technically challenged" folks who just don't mind spending the outrageous prices they charge.

Rich


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Average user said:


> Bummer about not being able to watch TV while you're surfing the guide. Thanks again for your help!


Unless it's different than the older Tivos, if you use the Tivo guide, rather than the grid style, it superimposes the guide over the picture.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

Rich said:


> I had a hard time with that at first. Hated it. Got used to it and now I can't imagine not having it.
> 
> Rich


Well we had it with the R15 and the U-Verse receivers -- we never did like it and are glad it's gone from the DirecTiVo. If I could turn it off from the HR24, I would.

Actually, after 3½ days of using both units, I would gladly return the HR24 if it weren't for 3D support.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athenian said:


> Well we had it with the R15 and the U-Verse receivers -- we never did like it and are glad it's gone from the DirecTiVo. If I could turn it off from the HR24, I would.
> 
> Actually, after 3½ days of using both units, I would gladly return the HR24 if it weren't for 3D support.


We've been asked not to post negatively. I'm having a hard time doing that.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Rich" said:


> You really think that's beyond them?
> 
> Rich


It's in a completely different class. It wold be like a bad hr24 being replaced by an H24.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> We've been asked not to post negatively. I'm having a hard time doing that.
> 
> Rich


If you have valid comment about the unit make it. Just don't be negative about others opinions.

While I quoted Rich's post this really applies to everyone. If you're discussing the topic and not the comments of others we shouldn't have any problems...and yes, We are watching. 

Mike


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Athenian said:


> I find it distracting to have something else going on when I'm trying to program a unit. And my senior parents frequently get confused when the sound doesn't match what is actually on the screen.


Ummm.... mute button?


----------



## GovGeek (Dec 9, 2010)

Just got my THR22-100. Snapped a few side x side pics with my "old" HR22-700. I've only had it for 72 hrs. AND I LOVE IT! So glad to have everything I once loved about my HR10-250's... unlimited season passes, suggestions, 1-button tuner switching, wishlists (that allow keyword exclusions), Thumbs down/up in real time (goodbye infomercials!). It's worth a premium price, low-def menu and all. (PS, D* nearly "gave" this to me as I didn't pay anywhere over $50 for the upgrade. I like to believe it's because I've been loyal since 1995)


----------



## jhrice (Dec 21, 2011)

My only regret so far is that I might have gotten a far better $$$ had I read that some of you got a very attractive price on these. I paid $150 and I have been with D-TV since 1996. You better believe I would have worked at it had I known they would be so kind to some of you so early!

Basically, the Tivo unit: Yes, some of the newer features that were on my D-TV unit are missed. Overall, this unit works better and absolutely has some great, unique Tivo features that make me feel like I have finally come home again. Even at the higher price point, I am still delighted and would do it again in a second.
JR


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> It's like the DirecTV HD DVRs .... external drive replaces internal drive's capacity. Does not add to it.


Being that it is based on an HR22 I would think that it would function much in the same way so Litzdog again is correct.


----------



## tracicollins (Feb 10, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> It's like the DirecTV HD DVRs .... external drive replaces internal drive's capacity. Does not add to it.


Does this permit us to use any ESATA drive of any capacity or are we still restricted to Western Digital Media Drives of certain limited capacities? I wouldn't mind having the external drive be a complete replacement if I could pop a 3 or 4 terrabyte drive on the port. I was so frustrated when Tivo limited the Premiers so that we absolutely, positively, had to use the Western Digital drive instead of the shiny new drive from a different vendor that I had just purchased for it.

Also, what happens to the programming that is already recorded on the 500 gb drive when I pop on a higher capacity external drive? Do I lose access to it at that moment?

Traci


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You can use any SATA Drive up to 2 TB (that is a Kernel Limitation).

When you hook up the External Drive it disables the Internal Drive as far as being able to view those Recordings.

However, they will remain there and if you want to View then Later simply unhook the External Drive and Reboot to the Internal Drive to view those Recordings.

It' an Either Or Situation even though it is on our Wishlist for Directv to Allow us to combine the two drives into one Virtual Drive.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

tracicollins said:


> Does this permit us to use any ESATA drive of any capacity or are we still restricted to Western Digital Media Drives of certain limited capacities? ....
> 
> Traci


Do some searching here first. Not all eSATA drives/enclosures work well with DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## tracicollins (Feb 10, 2012)

I appreciate the suggestion to check drive compatibility first. Fortunately or unfortunately I already bought a 2TB drive to use with my Tivo Premiere and I wasn't able to use it for the Premiere. I will at least try it before I go shopping for a new one. If I have to buy a new one I will be grateful for all the knowledge on the board to guide me toward one that does the job.

Traci


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> I will be grateful for all the knowledge on the board to guide me toward one that does the job


It's here ... posted ... Just use it .


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

P Smith said:


> It's here ... posted ... Just use it .


We are the force... use us...

:nono: no no no that sounded all wrong.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm OK with that  ... 
I did, Rich did, other Richie and many more shared a lot of info. Why we need to repost it again and again ? It's like a library, but you asking to print some book again.


----------



## KGun (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Guys, I'm running the HR22-100 and I was thinking of upgrading to this THR22 TiVo. When I used my old Sony D* Tivo, SAT-T60 and the HR10-250, I was able to pause one tuner, jump to the other tuner and when I went back to the first tuner it was still paused.

I know the HR22-*** does not let me do this. This is the only feature that I am trying to recover.


Thank You


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

KGun said:


> Hi Guys, I'm running the HR22-100 and I was thinking of upgrading to this THR22 TiVo. When I used my old Sony D* Tivo, SAT-T60 and the HR10-250, I was able to pause one tuner, jump to the other tuner and when I went back to the first tuner it was still paused.
> 
> I know the HR22-*** does not let me do this. This is the only feature that I am trying to recover.
> 
> Thank You


The HR22 you have kinda does that. It's called DoublePlay...press down twice to activate it. If you pause one tuner & go back, it'll resume from where you paused.


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

KGun said:


> Hi Guys, I'm running the HR22-100 and I was thinking of upgrading to this THR22 TiVo. When I used my old Sony D* Tivo, SAT-T60 and the HR10-250, I was able to pause one tuner, jump to the other tuner and when I went back to the first tuner it was still paused.
> 
> I know the HR22-*** does not let me do this. This is the only feature that I am trying to recover.
> 
> Thank You


The THR22 does allow this. It works much the same as you describe except now you press the LiveTV button to switch tuners rather than the down arrow for the HR10.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> The HR22 you have kinda does that. It's called DoublePlay...press down twice to activate it. If you pause one tuner & go back, it'll resume from where you paused.


And don't forget, once it's active, you can flip with pressing the down arrow only once.


----------



## ncted (Aug 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> The HR22 you have kinda does that. It's called DoublePlay...press down twice to activate it. If you pause one tuner & go back, it'll resume from where you paused.


I find this to not be the case on my HR24s. Sometimes it will stay paused, but more often the unviewed tuner will be playing when I switch back to it.

-Ted


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

ncted said:


> I find this to not be the case on my HR24s. Sometimes it will stay paused, but more often the unviewed tuner will be playing when I switch back to it.
> 
> -Ted


I should be playing exactly from where you paused it. It does automatically resume. (It's a reasonable assumption that you switched to that tuner to watch it, to stare at a paused screen.)

If you are seeing it play from elsewhere, that would be a bug.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm curious - is someone got FW update from initial 018A? Latest is 018F.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=THR


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"P Smith" said:


> I'm curious - is someone got FW update from initial 018A? Latest is 018F.
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=THR


I'm curious as well. I don't see any release notes posted. Must be all UTH anyway. Hopes up for porting the TiVo Premire or Virgin Media TiVo UI to DirecTV? Nah... The HR24 works fine for me.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

ncted said:


> I find this to not be the case on my HR24s. Sometimes it will stay paused, but more often the unviewed tuner will be playing when I switch back to it.
> 
> -Ted


With the HR24 it should never stay paused. It will automatically unpause as soon as you switch back to that tuner. But it will be from the exact spot you left it assuming (and this is important) you paused it before switching tuners. If you don't do that it will continue to play while you are watching the other tuner.

The THR22 is slightly different. When you switch back to a paused tuner it stays paused until you unpause it yourself. But you still need to pause it before swapping tuners or it will continue to play in the background.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version 0x0190 is spooling ...


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

P Smith said:


> New version 0x0190 is spooling ...


Release notes?

Anything good? Like Pandora or Tivo Premiere UI? Or other apps like Facebook? MRV? Tivo ipad compatibility?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We should ask someone who did catch it ... its spool ended at 1:30pm PDT.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Tivo Premiere XL4 Review
http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/10/tivo-premiere-xl4-review/

I have to wonder, why didn't Tivo port this current experience to DirecTV? The XL4 has 4 tuners, but if they ported it to the HR34 it could have 5 tuners.

That grid guide and mini guide are nicer in the Premiere than DirecTV's HDGUI. (More information on screen). Love the 8 channel guide and 3 channel mini-guide.

Its a shame because if this was it along with Tivo's Moca and eventual roadmap to multi-room dvr, it could of made a real hit on DirecTV via the HR34 and DECA.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Tivo Premiere XL4 Review
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/10/tivo-premiere-xl4-review/
> 
> I have to wonder, why didn't Tivo port this current experience to DirecTV? The XL4 has 4 tuners, but if they ported it to the HR34 it could have 5 tuners.
> ...


Still need the crappy Tuning Adapters than are a pain in the butt.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cypherx said:


> Tivo Premiere XL4 Review
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/10/tivo-premiere-xl4-review/
> 
> I have to wonder, why didn't Tivo port this current experience to DirecTV? The XL4 has 4 tuners, but if they ported it to the HR34 it could have 5 tuners.
> ...


Do you think DTV will allow TiVo create superior SW for HR22 and push out of the road they own SW ?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Do you think DTV will allow TiVo create superior SW for HR22 and push out of the road they own SW ?


I don't know, I guess not. This is where the FCC needs to step in. Either that or the FCC needs to step OUT of Cable.

I mean the FCC put all these rules and regulations on the cable industry. They forced open access... they forced cable card. There was a date 7.1.2007 where all new STBs MUST have cable card slots. Existing units fine... but all new purchases were separate security models which costs MSO's a whole lot more money. In turn MSO's raised rates because why should they absorb all the costs thanks to government intervention (I don't blame them).

Here's my beef with that... The FCC has such a focus on the "evil" cable industry and require all this regulation, but yet you don't see them cracking down on DBS providers - no not only DirecTV but DishNetwork too. They didn't have to open access. You don't see a PCI-E tuner where you could simply slide in a DirecTV card and run a media center. You can't buy an off the shelf Tivo Premiere at a brick and morter store with a DBS tuner in it and slide in your DirecTV card. No... but yet you can with the Cable industry, and this never would of been the case if it wasn't through government intervention.

So why the one sidedness? I remember the old FCC chairman Kevin Martin was his name right? The guy who looks like "Wheres Waldo". He had it out for the cable industry. So glad that dbag is out off office. Cable was so behind in HD with that idiot at the throne. Cable spent so much money on STB's, OCAP integration, software updates on every single piece of hardware in the headend and customer side, etc. Plus investing in open access that their hands were tied as far as purchasing HD QAMs and all that. The FCC also required advance notice and approval for frequency moves on cable companies own private spectrum! Something simple like moving putting a QAM on channel 57 for example required approval! They also couldn't remove analog right away, or any of that nonsense.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Do you think DTV will allow TiVo create superior SW for HR22 and push out of the road they own SW ?


This is not about what DIRECTV wants TiVo to do. This is about what TiVo is capable of doing, within the resources they've allocated to the project.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is not about what DIRECTV wants TiVo to do. *This is about what TiVo is capable of doing*, within the resources they've allocated to the project.


See post#181.


----------

